# Resignations in the Bush administration



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.cnn.com/2006/POLITICS/04/19/ ... topstories

Scott McClellan has announced his resignation and Karl Rove will no longer oversee policy development. If only this would have happened six years ago.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes we would be rolling in $100 dollor bills, and having beers with Muslim extremists. 8)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I wouldn't say that, but the American people might be more knowledgable about reality as opposed to talking points and over 2,500 American soldiers might still breathe.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Scott McClellan has only been there two and a half years.......... Rove is simply stretched thin and going to concentrate in one area........ Only you and CNN would try to label it as a shakeup ......... :laugh: Nice try kid but no cigar.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Right you are about McClellan, I negated to mention that Fleischer came before him. I really do despise McClellan though, he has done his very best to keep the American people in the dark.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://news.ft.com/cms/s/f82f82e8-cfe3- ... e2340.html


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If they had resigned, what would you have to $(#*$ about?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

No one is really certain if they resigned or were forced out but the new chief of staff Josh Bolten told staffers that if they had any plans to leave that they should get out now. Thus it appears that McClellan was half forced out and half left by choice. Either way it is good to see him go. He has done his very best to keep the public in the dark and has been known for spreading misinformation (Quailgate, Plame leak, etc).


----------

